# Should advance/decline line include company options?



## 1angel2 (23 May 2008)

Hi,

Should the calculation of an advance/decline line include company options? 

Because in amibroker the 'asx' market includes company options (i use premiumdata). And I figured calculating composites inside amibroker would also account for company options?

Thanks


----------

